# Dax fans! Look!!!



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Dax and I went out this afternoon and in between errands, we went to the boardwalk on the waterfront over on Solomons Island. He's difficult about walking nicely on leash but I think we're finally getting somewhere with POLITE leash walking. He did very well. With people walking by, he was easy to correct. Other dogs....not so much but he's young. We'll get there. 

He also got LOTS of loves by kids and several people couldn't believe he was a GSD. Another woman basically held us hostage for a good 10-15 minutes loving on him and telling me about the GSD she'd lost recently who'd been great but had been her first dog and he'd been aggressive. She loves the breed but her heart apparently broke so bad when she lost him, she refuses to get another dog. She loved Dax to bits though. 

He did pretty good today all in all. 


LOOK at how good he was today!!!

Dax Heeling! - YouTube


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Congrats Dax! You are one smart well behaved pup!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Mary Beth said:


> Congrats Dax! You are one smart well behaved pup!


 
he's getting there! I'm very proud of him! he did pretty good today


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Awesome!!!! What a good looking boy too.


----------



## redandgold (Jul 2, 2013)

Ooooo! Lovely dog!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> Awesome!!!! What a good looking boy too.





redandgold said:


> Ooooo! Lovely dog!


 
thank you!


----------

